# Can't Click and Drag With Right Mouse Button!



## deeds281 (Apr 6, 2010)

For some reason I cannot click and drag with my right mouse button. The left mouse button can drag fine, and when I invert the settings so the left mouse button performs the functions of the right mouse button and vice versa, they both work fine, which is what really confuses me. 

Any ideas on what is wrong?


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

When you say "click and drag" with your right mouse button what exactly do you mean? Are you talking about high-lighting desktop items or right clicking like you want to look at properties and what not?


----------



## deeds281 (Apr 6, 2010)

Drag and drop. Where You click something, hold down the mouse button, then move whatever you were clicking. Like how you would move a folder from your desktop to the trash icon. 

Also if I hold down the right mouse button and let go, the right-click registers when I let go. And if I swipe my mouse over an icon and time the right-click just right, I can move it slightly with a split-second drag.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

If your mouse is set-up in default settings your left click is used for drag and drop. Your right click is set-up to show you properties and give you options such as explore and open. The only time you could really highlight something is if you were on your desktop you could use it to highlight multiple icons. It seems like your mouse is working as it is supposed to. Or perhaps...I am not completely understanding your problem.


----------



## deeds281 (Apr 6, 2010)

I should be able to drag and drop with the right-mouse button too. When you move a file or folder with the right button instead of the left, a dialog box appears asking if you want to copy, move, create shortcut, etc. 

Mostly it matters in games, because I can't aim down the site of a gun by holding the right button down, and I have to use the buttons on the side of the mouse instead, which can get annoying.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I should be able to drag and drop with the right-mouse button too


Only if you have the mouse configured for left hand use.



> in games . . . I can't aim . . .by holding the right button down, and I have to use the buttons on the side of the mouse instead


Configure this within the options menu of the game.


----------

